# What do you EDC (Every Day in your Car); what light is in your car?



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 24, 2016)

I understand that it is hard to draw a fine line between personal/individual EDC and what's in your car every day. (As even myself unload my EDC light in the car and pick it up when get out of the car and etc.)

But, what light do you ALWAYS keep in your car? (for work, hobby, camping, and etc. purposes)

Do you have a 'must have' light in your car/truck/SUV/van?

I used to keep a 3D Maglite in my car for emergency/mechanical purposes.

Now, I don't have one but maybe your story/light can give me some ideas.


Thank you


----------



## Poppy (Aug 24, 2016)

IMO, perhaps the most important light to have in a car is a traffic baton/wand.

It can be used to save the life of people in oncoming traffic, and anyone at the scene of a crash, or otherwise disabled vehicle, that is blocking a lane of traffic.

So in a vinyl bag attached to my ashtray, I keep a *rayovac indestructible 2AA with a red traffic diffuser, immediately available.* Also a couple cheap penlights. The 2AA is loaded with duracell NiMH (I have a 2 cell charger in the glove compartment) and a 4 pack of Lithium AAs for back-up.
















And in my trunk, I keep a $10 *Defiant 3C 850 lumen triple led*, from The Home Depot.
I keep it loaded with a fully charged 18650, and a 80mm spacer, (a 1 inch diameter dowel drilled to accept a bolt cut to 80mm ( 3 3/16 inches)). The cell is wrapped in plastic taken from a water bottle, and some tape, to keep it centered and from rattling. I also have a spare cell, a digital volt meter, and two, one cell chargers. I also have three Alky C cells, that I can load it with if I decide to give the light away.

Also a *2D cell traffic baton*... it is great in the daylight, even if it isn't lit!

And a *Coast 3 aaa headlamp*.












^^ charger I pulled out of a power bank. I modded it by soldering longer charging wires to it, and by soldering magnets to them.



My pocket EDC is a keychain light.
Currently (and it has been for the last year or so) it is the *CooYoo Quantum*.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Aug 24, 2016)

In addition to my ordinary edcs I keep a yellow g2 Incan with extra set of batteries, a cheap energizer headlamp, and a fenix e12 in my truck. I have 8 l91 and 8 l92 primaries as well. They are in the center console of my truck. I have a lightbar with traffic director on the truck as a result of being a firefighter/emt so I have plenty of warning power. Have yet to actually use my car lights for anything. Edc lights normally take care of the job. Which is why I don't dedicate any to the mustang. I don't drive it often enough.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 24, 2016)

Millions of vehicles have Maglites rolling around the floorboard. 

Me, I keep a backup light in all my vehicles in case I forget to carry one. They vary from car to car as in nothing special, just practical glove box sized lights that work when I need them.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 24, 2016)

Repsol600rr said:


> In addition to my ordinary edcs I keep a yellow g2 Incan with extra set of batteries, a cheap energizer headlamp, and a fenix e12 in my truck. I have 8 l91 and 8 l92 primaries as well. They are in the center console of my truck.* I have a lightbar with traffic director on the truck *as a result of being a firefighter/emt so I have plenty of warning power. Have yet to actually use my car lights for anything. Edc lights normally take care of the job. Which is why I don't dedicate any to the mustang. I don't drive it often enough.


* I have a lightbar with traffic director on the truck 

*That's great! Just make sure that you position your truck so that it can be seen from sufficient distance.

Far too often I've seen Police cars with lights a flashing, pulled up directly behind a stopped vehicle, right at the end of a blind curve.
Oncoming traffic, cruising around that curve wouldn't get any warning that the lane was blocked, until it was too late to stop.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 24, 2016)

Repsol600rr said:


> In addition to my ordinary edcs I keep a yellow g2 Incan with extra set of batteries, a cheap energizer headlamp, and a fenix e12 in my truck. I have 8 l91 and 8 l92 primaries as well. They are in the center console of my truck. I have a lightbar with traffic director on the truck as a result of being a firefighter/emt so I have plenty of warning power. Have yet to actually use my car lights for anything. Edc lights normally take care of the job. Which is why I don't dedicate any to the mustang. I don't drive it often enough.



I hear ya on the rarely driven car. My sports car spends about 350 days a year under a car cover. 
Dust never sleeps. 

But I've never seen the need to put a light in it because it only goes out on cool, sunny days. My son had to show me how to turn on the headlights first year we did a pre-inspection inspection to ensure all of the bulbs lit.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2016)

3rd Gen 3 D ML300LX Mag with borofloat lens


----------



## Canuke (Aug 25, 2016)

I just switched out a 3AA Mag LED circa 2008 for a 2AA Energizer neutral triple in my daily driver. Within a week after, had to use it when I found I had a slow leak in one tire on the day I'd forgotten my EDC.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 25, 2016)

I keep a Nitecore MT26, an Olight T10 and Fenix E20 (with lithium AA primaries) in my car console. There's also an Olight S10-L2 in my Get Home Bag in the trunk. Ever since I've had trouble with accidental activation with the S10-L2 I've decided it's still a good light, but not for EDC (for me). So I've got plenty of lights in the car when needed or if I'd ever forget my EDC.


----------



## seery (Aug 25, 2016)

In our dedicated Truck bag, we [currently] have an Acebeam K60 and Fenix HL55 headlamp. 

And in the glovebox of each vehicle there's a Fenix TK09 (450 lumen).


----------



## midget (Aug 25, 2016)

surefire 6p w/ malkoff dropin, lithium primaries only.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 26, 2016)

None yet. Thinking about placing the Olight S2A, with yellow sleeve, in the glove box.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 26, 2016)

I use my car flashlight almost never, so it's an older Fenix PD32UE I don't mind sacrificing. Running on 2xCR123 since I totally cooked an 18650 by leaving it in there for over a year.


----------



## Dave D (Aug 26, 2016)

Surefire P2X Fury, dual ouput, with CR123 primaries.


----------



## TKC (Aug 27, 2016)

*​I keep 2 Surefire flashlight is the car: 1 is LED, and the other is incan. Both are Nitolon.*


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 27, 2016)

Currently have a Fenix TK41 and TK45 ina bag which gets switched between whichever vehicle I'm driving. I also have my regular edc bag with which goes with me everywhere and in it there is a Fenix CL25R, Fenix E21, and Fenix HL35. I also keep a small diffuser/traffic wand in my bag for the e21. In the near future I hope to add a dedicated Fenix CL20 and E20 to both vehicles so I know for certain there are always lights in each vehicle.


----------



## Sambob (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a Maglite ML25LT running 2 Eneloop AAs In c cell adapters dedicated to my center console of my car I check It and Inspect the batteries regularly


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 27, 2016)

A 4D Mag with an old Terra-LUX LED drop-in,a 2D-cell Energizer with a 10MM LED drop-in and a 2AA Energizer Industrial with an old LUX 1 Dorcy LED drop-in.All lights using L91 lithium AAs(AA to D adapters in the D cells).Also have a Mag traffic wand that will fit the Mag or D cell Energizer. Nothing overly impressive but reliable with decent run-time. Will probably add in the Energizer 6V lantern(U.S. version of the LED Dolphin). I have seen some very impressive car kits on here,the subject comes up from tome to time, but I don't like leaving expensive lights in my truck.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Aug 27, 2016)

In addition to the lights I carry on my person every day, in a few weeks or less I plan to put a Little Larry 250-lumen light into my dashboard with 3 AA Lithium batteries since they will not fail me in the winter.

Given that Montana just experienced some very heavy snows a few days ago, this just can't happen too soon!


----------



## scout24 (Aug 27, 2016)

Currently there is a SF C3 with a Malkoff M91w on 3 primaries in my main vehicle. 2 boxes of SF primaries in the center console. A SF E1L Outdoorsman lives in the backpack that usually rides with me. A box of cells lives with the E1L.


----------



## FNG (Aug 28, 2016)

SF G2Z w/ Lumens Factory HO-6 incan lamp and a SF battery carrier w/ Panasonic CR123A.

4S QT2A-X and w/ Energizer Ultimate Lithiums.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 28, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> A 4D Mag with an old Terra-LUX LED drop-in,a 2D-cell Energizer with a 10MM LED drop-in and a 2AA Energizer Industrial with an old LUX 1 Dorcy LED drop-in.All lights using L91 lithium AAs(AA to D adapters in the D cells).Also have a Mag traffic wand that will fit the Mag or D cell Energizer. Nothing overly impressive but reliable with decent run-time. Will probably add in the Energizer 6V lantern(U.S. version of the LED Dolphin). I have seen some very impressive car kits on here,the subject comes up from time to time, but I don't like leaving expensive lights in my truck.


ZMZ67,
Putting L91s in them is wise. I thought that I checked my batteries often enough, but last week I found that the batteries in my 2D traffic wand were down to 0.23 volts! They were carbon zinc, and in the trunk during a brutally hot summer, but none-the-less, they were dead dead dead.

Like you, I don't keep expensive lights in my car. One reason is they might be too tempting to a thief, and another... I'd be much more likely to give away a less expensive light to a stranger if they needed it. Although I keep that $9.88 3C defiant loaded with an 18650 and spacer, I keep 3 alkaline C cells as spares to load it with, if I give it away.

Out of 18 respondents, only two of us have a red traffic wand diffuser in our cars. They can be a life saver. I wish more of us carried them.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 28, 2016)

Poppy said:


> ZMZ67,
> Putting L91s in them is wise. I thought that I checked my batteries often enough, but last week I found that the batteries in my 2D traffic wand were down to 0.23 volts! They were carbon zinc, and in the trunk during a brutally hot summer, but none-the-less, they were dead dead dead.
> 
> Like you, I don't keep expensive lights in my car. One reason is they might be too tempting to a thief, and another... I'd be much more likely to give away a less expensive light to a stranger if they needed it. Although I keep that $9.88 3C defiant loaded with an 18650 and spacer, I keep 3 alkaline C cells as spares to load it with, if I give it away.
> ...



I have been burnt so many times from leaking alkaline batteries I rarely use them in flashlights anymore except for 9V and 6V lantern.Lights stored in cars were always the worst for leaking batteries due to temperature extremes.The 9V and 6V batteries seem to fair a little better maybe due to the fact that they are sub cells in an enclosed casing. Still if I were keeping a 9V light in the truck I would use lithiums.6V lanterns can usually be stored with the bezel up so it won't be as likely to ruin the light if the battery leaks. The L91s work pretty well with adapters in D and C cells lights.Since the lithiums rarely leak and hold up better in temperature extremes they are ideal for storing in cars.The weight reduction in a light like the 4D is a big improvement over D cells too IMO.
We must be of the same mindset,I am concerned with theft and have used my truck lights as give aways when someone is in need.I am surprised that we were the only ones who mentioned a diffuser,seems like a no-brainer to me since it is such a low cost item to buy.
As impressed as I am with all our cutting edge tech. lights I still really like old style incans with PR base LED drop-ins.Once you eliminate leaking batteries there isn't much to go wrong with a simple slide switch incan light.The LED drop-in makes the light capable of decent run times and even with the drop-in they are still cheap.If the drop-in should fail you can simply pop another one in the light.Granted they are not overly bright but I seem to remember getting by with the output of the same lights when they were sporting dim inefficient incan bulbs before LEDs were available.
This thread is causing me to take stock of my car lights again.I noticed the AA light was missing from the truck and realized I forgot to replace it after giving it away a while back.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a couple of lights. First I have my IOS keychain light which is also my edc. My primary flashlight in my car is a Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M61LL...75 lumens and 10 hours of regulated run time on CR123 primaries. I keep four extra batteries in the glove box. This way I don't have to worry about chargers or charging. I also have one of those work- flood lights that has a magnetic base and a bungee cord so I can work hands free. Runs on AA betteries.

I also three road flares

That's it...


----------



## LenZ32 (Aug 28, 2016)

DK Demand Lab said:


> I understand that it is hard to draw a fine line between personal/individual EDC and what's in your car every day. (As even myself unload my EDC light in the car and pick it up when get out of the car and etc.)
> 
> But, what light do you ALWAYS keep in your car? (for work, hobby, camping, and etc. purposes)
> 
> Thank you



Nitenumen NE01. Good selection of brightness levels, in host charging via standard micro USB and inexpensive enough that if it is stolen it is easily replaced. Prior to that I had a Surefire with lithium's for their run/storage characteristics. I pulled the Surefire and replaced with a Solarforce clone to supplement the NE01 as I don't consider it as trustworthy as the Surefire.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2016)

Bicycleflyer said:


> I have a couple of lights. First I have my IOS keychain light which is also my edc. My primary flashlight in my car is a Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M61LL...75 lumens and 10 hours of regulated run time on CR123 primaries. I keep four extra batteries in the glove box. This way I don't have to worry about chargers or charging. I also have one of those work- flood lights that has a magnetic base and a bungee cord so I can work hands free. Runs on AA betteries.
> 
> I also three road flares
> 
> That's it...



+1 on the flares. And those reflective triangles... and a blanket, and a hand crank radio...

I keep what lights I have in the vehicle empty. The batteries are stored nearby. Never had one leak that way.


----------



## Dknight16 (Aug 28, 2016)

Back in the day it was a 2D and then a 3D Maglight. But both welded solid due to alkaline battery leakage over time in the harsh summer & winter temperature cycles. So only lithium A123 lights now. Current one is an Olight S2 Baton.

Extra credit: Car knife is a Spyderco Dragonfly 2 ZDP-189.


----------



## harro (Aug 28, 2016)

A cheap plastic thing that is about the size of a 2 x D torch. The body is blown from translucent ( almost clear ) plastic. The one piece module takes 3 x AA cells and shows white light from one end, and red light from the opposite. The red lights the body and it acts like a traffic wand. You can use either end or both at the same time. It floats and it has stood up to a few falls off car roofs. Oh, and three led road flares.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> +1 on the flares. And those reflective triangles... and a blanket, and a hand crank radio...
> 
> I keep what lights I have in the vehicle empty. The batteries are stored nearby. Never had one leak that way.



I tried storing batteries outside of my lights before going to lithiums but the alkalines never seemed to do very well with the temp. extremes either way.Lithiums have worked much better for me(no leaks so far) and I have been able to leave them in the lights so they are ready when I need them.I do carry a few extra batteries of different varieties
that I store alone but they are all lithium chemistry.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> I tried storing batteries outside of my lights before going to lithiums but the alkalines never seemed to do very well with the temp. extremes either way.Lithiums have worked much better for me(no leaks so far) and I have been able to leave them in the lights so they are ready when I need them.I do carry a few extra batteries of different varieties
> that I store alone but they are all lithium chemistry.



I keep lithiums around as well. Nothing like an alky in cold weather... warming them in your pocket will get them going but if the light is being used in a cold environment that is a temporary fix. 

Maybe I've just been lucky the last 20 years, but I'm rarely plagued by a leaking alkaline... cept for those 'fin-shoo-tsi' kind that come in remotes and such.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 28, 2016)

harro said:


> A cheap plastic thing that is about the size of a 2 x D torch. The body is blown from translucent ( almost clear ) plastic. The one piece module takes 3 x AA cells and shows white light from one end, and red light from the opposite. The red lights the body and it acts like a traffic wand. You can use either end or both at the same time. It floats and it has stood up to a few falls off car roofs. Oh, and three led road flares.



Sounds like the Life Gear Glow flashlights.I gave the ones I had to the kids a few years ago, they had some nice features.I was always skeptical that they would hold up under abuse.Curious if it is the same light? Having a light that floats seems like a good idea especially for people in flood prone areas.The plastic 2D I have in the truck will float although flooding is rare in my location.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I keep lithiums around as well. Nothing like an alky in cold weather... warming them in your pocket will get them going but if the light is being used in a cold environment that is a temporary fix.
> 
> Maybe I've just been lucky the last 20 years, but I'm rarely plagued by a leaking alkaline... cept for those 'fin-shoo-tsi' kind that come in remotes and such.



I don't have problems with alkalines in remotes or clocks but flashlights and radios have been a different matter. I generally discard those cheap no-name batteries anyway but even the brand names have been leakers especially in flashlights.Like you I am always on the lookout for older lights.I don't do ebay but I often run into them at thrift stores and the like.Frequently they leave batteries in the lights and I always cringe until I get the light open to see if they have leaked.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm always pleased as punch to get a used vintage light without scars from leak'd batteries.


----------



## mbw_151 (Sep 2, 2016)

I keep a couple of Surefires in each car, a 6P/M361 and a Minimus Vision. The 6P has cells in it but the cell for the Vision and 3 spares are in a carrier. The Vision has enough parasitic drain that it kills a cell in a year or two. The headlamp is a wonderful thing when you have to do something like put on snow chains. I don't like the taste of anodized aluminum.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 2, 2016)

mbw_151 said:


> I keep a couple of Surefires in each car, a 6P/M361 and a Minimus Vision. The 6P has cells in it but the cell for the Vision and 3 spares are in a carrier. The Vision has enough parasitic drain that it kills a cell in a year or two. The headlamp is a wonderful thing when you have to do something like put on snow chains. I don't like the taste of anodized aluminum.



A headlamp is another solid idea but I have yet to add one. Was considering a 6V lantern that could be sat on the ground but a headlamp may be more sensible.


----------



## blah9 (Sep 3, 2016)

I keep a Fenix E20 in each car with lithium primaries and a spare set of two more lithium primaries. I always have a single 18650 Fenix light (TK09, PD32UE, or PD35vn triple XPL) on me and my wife always has at least a Nitecore Tube if not a Fenix LD01 with her so the E20s don't get used often. It's great to have them just in case though. On most big trips I also have my backpack which as a powerful light (Fenix TK75vnkt or Nitecore TM06vn) and an Armytek Wizard headlamp as well as spare batteries so then we're ready for many more situations.


----------



## d88 (Sep 4, 2016)

I currently have a Klarus RS20 in my car with 2 Li ion backup batteries. I'm finding it ideal at the moment with it's main light & additional diffused side light with RGB (+White)LED's and the magnetic recharging system incase I need to recharge on the fly.

(Not my picture)







As it's coming up to winter I'll also add another light and whatever EDC I'm carrying with spare batteries, as I'll be travelling in remote areas and the darkness can last up to 18 hours here.


----------



## arKmm (Sep 4, 2016)

In the car: Maglite 4D with XPG-2 drop-in.
On the bike: Fenix PD35


----------



## Lateck (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a few.....
A good Maglite ML300L mounted on my drivers seat. A Niwalker C26 in my console. A 2 AA in my tool pouch in the door.
In back I have my Nitecore headlamp and my Niwalker MM18II. 
So that is 5 plus another headlamp (AAA) in my CERT bag.... 

Lateck,


----------



## Stickles01 (Sep 5, 2016)

Always a 4Sevens Preon Revo on the keychain, and a Novatac ECD 120P in the pocket. <I really need to update my pocketlight>. In the car lives a C-cell LED maglite.


----------



## Stefano (Sep 5, 2016)

In the car I have a old Fenix E11, a box of alkaline batteries - a single Eneloop and an old Tenergy 18650 as a spare.
I also have an old Nitecore I2 with a functioning single channel, one or two sticks of cyalume and a red flashing light as those who use cyclists.
Fear of petty theft (very frequent in the Italy) discourages me to stow expensive lights inside cars.
In the past I always kept old Zebralight H502 Cool withe in the car (but not anymore) because I have always one Zebralight Headlamp in the pouch.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 6, 2016)

Stefano said:


> In the car I have a old Fenix E11, a box of alkaline batteries - a single Eneloop and an old Tenergy 18650 as a spare.



Careful with that. I did the same thing and ended up with an alkaline that leaked all over the case, an Eneloop at about 50% (was fully charged when I put it in), and an 18650 that had an internal resistance nearly double! All mean trouble when you go to use a light in an emergency, or anytime really.

I hate CR123 cells, but accepted the fact they are the way to go for car lights seeing all kinds of temperatures.


----------



## allcool (Sep 6, 2016)

I have a c8 convoy in the truck for years now. Have a 502 in the car.


----------



## target4fun (Sep 6, 2016)

Cheapo Harbor freight LED with magnet in all of my 3 cars. 2 of them are jeeps which are quite often open so if someone steals them they are free. Pretty much always have a headlamp in vehicles when I have ability to lock, fenix pd35 in my pocket for edc. Loving that after having a huge tk40 in my pocket forever ripping every single pair of pants I own I am glad to not having a tactical cuts on the bevel.


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Jan 29, 2017)

Just added Olight keychain lights.. I also bought a reflective triangle stand under $2 at a discount store. People experienced earthquakes here in California recommend me to carry water bottles and a hand crank radio. Maybe a solar battery panel will be also nice nowadays with the smart devices.


----------



## etc (Jan 29, 2017)

4-7 twisty 123 light, a quark.. and a Blackhawk lightg that runs on 2x123. Try to not carry anything expensive, just the lights I don't mind losing -- due to theft that is. They are not anything I would trust my life to.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jan 30, 2017)

Fenix RC40
Fenix TK41
Olight M22 Warrior
Jetbeam PA20
Olight S10 Baton
Streamlight Stylus Pro

Generic CREE branded 3x D cell, focusing torch from a hardware store


----------



## vadimax (Jan 30, 2017)

I prefer to keep my lights warm and cosy, so I don't leave them alone in a cold/hot vehicle  I love them too much


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 30, 2017)

Would keeping the flashlight (if it fits) in an vacuum flask protect it from excessive heat or cold in your car ??

John.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 30, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Would keeping the flashlight (if it fits) in an vacuum flask protect it from excessive heat or cold in your car ??
> 
> John.



I like to carry my "merchandise" with myself  For me it is much easier that to look for a thermally isolated vessel. Once upon a time I was carrying a TN32 in my bag on a constant basis


----------



## tech25 (Jan 30, 2017)

I keep a surefire 6p with a cr123 extender, with a Malkoff M61L (xpg) 

Three cr123's should keep it going for a long time and I can use 2 AA's in a pinch. Alternatively, I can run it on a rechargeable 16650 or two cr123's


----------



## adekorte85 (Jan 30, 2017)

UK 4AA cell zoom light! Polymer construction plus water proof to 10 feet! I use AA primary lithium cells, they are much less likely to leak!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 30, 2017)

adekorte85 said:


> UK 4AA cell zoom light! Polymer construction plus water proof to 10 feet! I use AA primary lithium cells, they are much less likely to leak!



I haven't seen one first hand yet but UK's Herculite industrial flashlight looks like a great car light. Waterproof to 10 ft.,chemically resistant body and rated for use with lithiums. Priced in the $20-$25 range it is not too expensive should it get lost or stolen. Run time of 8 hrs. and 180 lumens sounds reasonable though I would expect there is a gradual decline in brightness throughout the life of the batteries.


----------



## d88 (Jan 30, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Would keeping the flashlight (if it fits) in an vacuum flask protect it from excessive heat or cold in your car ??
> 
> John.



If your meaning a traditional vacumn flask with a glass interior, it wouldn't be the best idea to put a metal object inside, especially if it's rattling around in a car ! I'm sure there must a be a modern equivalent using more robust materials though.


----------



## AVService (Jan 30, 2017)

A Knucklehead as well as every other light that I EDC AND carry in my tools.

Plenty of lights for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## redvalkyrie (Jan 30, 2017)

I carry the same lights in my car that I have in my jeans pockets--Malkoff MDC Lithium-Ion neutral head with a RCR123 and a Lumintop copper worm with a AAA Eneloop. If those can't get me out of trouble...I'm in trouble. On long trips across the country I'll carry something larger and plenty of spare batteries.


----------



## GatorMedic (Jan 30, 2017)

1. Fenix PD35
2. L3 Illumination L11C
3. Black Diamond Spot headlamp
4. Streamlight Siege AAA lantern


----------



## phoenixcatapult (Jan 30, 2017)

a P1R peacekeeper.with rechargable battery .


----------



## FuNnYf (Feb 1, 2017)

I've got this flashlight in my car. It includes a seat belt cutter.


----------



## roger-roger (Feb 1, 2017)

Zebralight H32Fw and Fenix E15.


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 1, 2017)

Been keeping a Petzl headlamp in the car for a while now -- always nice to have hands free when you need it. Plus, there's usually a cheaper backup flashlight of some sort; MiniMag LED, Fenix, etc.

Totally agree on using lithium batteries whenever possible, or barring that, Eneloop cells. The constant heat / cold cycles are not the best for alkalines.


----------



## ddwilson (Feb 2, 2017)

Still have a 3 cell maglite with LED conversion in it (as much for a club as a light) along with a 2 cell mag LED and 
usually an Olight S10R in my pocket. Work tool bag never know what light will be in there besides an LED with magnet


----------



## seery (Feb 2, 2017)

Currently an Acebeam K60, K70, and a Fenix HL55.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Feb 2, 2017)

I have in my Truck a Pelican 3310 and a Qbeam Spotlight and 5D Xenon Maglite. And in my Car i have an Olight S2A. In my bag on my HD i have an Olight I3E Silver.


----------



## wweiss (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a ArmyTek Wizard Pro. All around most useful as a task light.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 6, 2017)

Armyten predator warm with 2 X 18650 body.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 6, 2017)

My wife and I each have a 1xAAA Fenix light on our keychain, so those are always with each of us.

When I'm driving truck I have a Bushnell 2xAAA headlamp with Energizer Lithiums and my backpack with me, and it has a Fenix E20 with two sets of Energizer Lithiums in it.

ETA: The Fenix wasn't getting used for anything, so it went into the truck bag. The Bushnell was purchased as an economical tool for pre- and post-trip inspections that won't bum me out if something happens to it.

Down the road (pun partially intended) we'll have headlamps, flares and triangles in each personal car.

Can someone explain why/how the traffic wands are so incredible? I don't know anything about them...


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 6, 2017)

Currently I have a Ray-O-Vac AAA Indestructible in the overhead compartment. A Thrunite TN4A in the glovebox. In the rear of the vehicle I keep a Fenix headband with a Fenix E12 together stored in a Thrunite TN4A box. Haven't used the headlamp yet, but the Indestructible and TN4A are used with some regularity.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 6, 2017)

I always carry a headlamp a 2D 2x26650 modified mag and my R50vnP with magnetic tail. 4 extra 18650, 2 extra 26650 and a charger.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 6, 2017)

Grijon said:


> My wife and I each have a 1xAAA Fenix light on our keychain, so those are always with each of us.
> 
> When I'm driving truck I have a Bushnell 2xAAA headlamp with Energizer Lithiums and my backpack with me, and it has a Fenix E20 with two sets of Energizer Lithiums in it.
> 
> ...



I don't know if I would use the word "incredible" when describing traffic wands but I think they can be quite useful. Carrying a light with a traffic wand allows you to be seen a little better by oncoming traffic and it also allows you to signal other motorists. The ones I like are simple slide on or snap on that will work with a variety of different flashlights and you can always remove them when you need a conventional flashlight beam. Usually they only cost a few dollars so it is a really worthwhile investment IMO. 
Dorcy makes a purpose built traffic wand for something a little more elaborate. It is not overly expensive but not cheap like a simple slip on wand. I have no personal experience with it but it may provide a more visible option than the common add on wands.


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 6, 2017)

3D mag led, Surefire g2 with a neutral led drop-in, Icon headlamp, Inova X5, streamlight stylus reach. Those are in the passenger compartment. I have a Black and Decker mini led spotlight, an Energizer headlamp and a Rayovac indestructible 2AA in the trunk, with extra batts and a charger or two.

now that I'm seeing that in print, maybe a bit of overkill?


----------



## Poppy (Feb 7, 2017)

ZMZ67 said:


> I don't know if I would use the word "incredible" when describing traffic wands but I think they can be quite useful. Carrying a light with a traffic wand allows you to be seen a little better by oncoming traffic and it also allows you to signal other motorists. The ones I like are simple slide on or snap on that will work with a variety of different flashlights and you can always remove them when you need a conventional flashlight beam. Usually they only cost a few dollars so it is a really worthwhile investment IMO.
> Dorcy makes a purpose built traffic wand for something a little more elaborate. It is not overly expensive but not cheap like a simple slip on wand. I have no personal experience with it but it may provide a more visible option than the common add on wands.


I
posted a picture of the Dorcy traffic wand in post #2 or 3. It is surprisingly light weight for its size. I have it and a few other clones, and it has never failed. One or two of the clones had switch activation problems, sometimes.

IMO a wand is far superior to a standard flashlight when directing traffic. 
Think of it... how, with a flashlight, would you tell someone which direction you want them to turn? If you aim the beam at them, you might get their attention, on the other hand, they may think you are someone walking a dog, and ignore you. Then if you move the beam to the side, they probably won't see it. With a wand, you can move the wand rather quickly from your side, and sweep it to the direction, you want them to travel. Or from over your head, and then like throwing a ball, you can point in the direction you want them to travel, and hold it for a second or two.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Feb 7, 2017)

I EDC so i dont really need a flashlight in the car and i am a pro at holding the flashlight in my mouth to keep my hands free.

A safety point, I recommend everybody get one of thouse seatbelt/window breaker tools to keep in your glove box in case you or a fellow motorist needs help and they are very cheap.

John.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 7, 2017)

ZMZ67 and Poppy,

Thanks for the response about the wands. If I understand correctly, they are indispensable for directing traffic.

In the interest of learning and safety, and if it's not Off Topic, could you share with us when you have had to direct traffic?


----------



## mfunnell (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a hardware store 3xAA worklight (with a stand that includes a magnet) and a Led Lenser P7.2 in the boot (Americans: read "trunk"). Oh, I also have an old-fashioned light-the-wick candle in the boot as well. In the passenger-side door compartment I have a Jet-1 MK Pro; in the main glove box a Fenix E15, a Fenix E01 (in original packaging with no battery loaded) and a no-name 1xAA light that fits an orange-red traffic wand diffuser; while in the drivers side door compartment is an Olight i3S. All bar the E01 have batteries in them: L91/L92 AA/AAAs plus there's a Lithium CR123 in the E15. I have a kind of mish-mash of accumulated (unused) alkaline AAA and AA batteries in the glove compartment, plus a 4 pack each of AAA and AA L91/L92s and a couple of spare CR123s.

Perhaps overkill, but some combination of these is likely to address most contingencies needing one or more lights.

I say I'm not a flashaholic ...... perhaps that's changed.

...Mike

P.S. Plus, of course, I'll have my EDC lights on key rings and in pockets.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 10, 2017)

I keep my Quark Tactical in my car, using an AA body with a 14500 cell. This gives it the best run time and longest lasting as the parasitic drain of the Quark Tac AA is very low. Then I program the light to shine at Max (tight) and Strobe (loose) so I can strobe errant motorists who obstruct our public roads.


----------



## Bogie (Feb 11, 2017)

daily driver






I carry a Fury P2X
drivers door has a Fury P3X

back of the car has Streamlight Vulcan in charger and turnout coat has Streamlight Survivor
+a few Bushnell headlamps (glovebox, toolbox)


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 14, 2017)

now that's a flashaholic's car!


----------



## Kitchen Panda (Feb 15, 2017)

I used to carry one or more cigarette-lighter-powered spotlights in the car; during my university days, it was a 12 volt sealed-beam spotlight. Plenty of light for house numbers, useless for map reading. For a whle I had a 12-volt frosted trouble lamp with battery clips, but never used it. The air compressor I used to have had a flashing red light and a white bulb, but it finally got donated when I could no longer get the air chuck to stay on. Primary car light in those days was a 3C Mag Light which outlasted at least 4 cars, but which has now been demoted to toolbox service since it's gotten a little fussy after two battery leaks. 

The car currently has a 3C "Defiant" with a spare set of batteries in the glove box. I've also left my old Led Lenser 3 AAA in the car. We got a fly-eye 3AAA with an oil change, which has the car maker's logo on it, so that's the "loaner" in case I don't expect to get it back. I also picked up an "Indestructible" headlamp, which is useful for tire changes. A few spare AAAs in the glove box as well. Playing with ...I mean, testing...all the lights is a good way to spend time when waiting to pick up the better half. 

This is in addition to whatever lights we're carrying - she always has her keychain UC1, and generally have a UC1 and a Fenix LD02 in my pocket - if I have the winter parka, the NextTorch P8A is in that pocket, too. 

I'd like to get some triangle reflectors or electric "flare" lights, but the ones I've seen have been poor - or come in a crummy "roadside emergency kit" and are the other side of cheap. I might have to visit my local blue light trade store and see if they have anything better. Why are electric flares so darn short? They should come with some stand to get them a couple of feet off the pavement - immensely improves their warning effect. 

Bill


----------



## cyclonecj (Feb 16, 2017)

For my better half- Fenix PD 35 in her vehicle, Fenix RC 09 purse carry and Fenix E99ti on the keyring. Currently for me- Fenix Tk 60 with 4 Tenergy D cell 10000mah nimh, Fenix TK 22 on the work desk and a 4sevens Mini Quark 123 with a 16340 on the keyring.


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Feb 16, 2017)

I keep a Nebo Larry light in each vehicle. I replace the batteries yearly. They are inexpensive and very functional. I car too much about my other lights to leave them in the freezing/sweltering car.

Bob


----------



## BmetFerg11 (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a few different lights but for my EDC it is a Thrunite tis on my keychain or a Zebralight SC52w L2 at work.


----------

